# This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?



## GulfRegulator23 (Oct 10, 2007)

*This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Anyone? If I need to go to another place to post this question, please advise.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

I bought my Pathfinder there several years ago. Great boat with great support from the boat manufacturer. Peter Wright is a very nice guy, but cross your tees and dot them "i's". This is hard to respond to because the boat has been close to perfect, so have not had much interaction with the Ships Chandler. I wouldbuy another boat from them but with eyes wide open. Hope that helps.

WayneO


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Yes, I've dealt with him. It's been since 1995 or 1996 and before they were a boat dealer so much as they were a tackle store.



I don't have anything positive to say about the way he handled our dealings. It was a long time ago and a pretty small deal to begin with, but I won't be back.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

I have bought a Hewes and a Maverick from them in the past, and I have not had one bad experience with the Ships Chandler. I don't know the Wrights, but I have made several special request of them and none of their efforts fell short. I had the Hewes re-gelcoated before selling it and I had to get new decals, I talked to Peter over the phone, and the decals were delivered to me within 3 days, and I didn't even prepay. Super People. 

As a boat dealer they are a little different in they don't have an economy line of boats. Each line of new boats they sell are pretty much top end. I could see where many may be uncomfortable with they fact that they may appear to be very high priced.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

My issue had nothing to do with price.


----------



## FLYINGGAFF (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

PETER WRIGHT CAPTAINED A 52 HAT FOR A BUDDY OF MINE A FEW YEARS AGO. I WANT TO REITERATE CROSS YOURT'S AND DOT YOUR I'S AND WATCH YOUR BACK. HE DOES HAVE SOME NICE INVENTORY. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## lb3 (Oct 6, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

I have purchased 2 boats from the Wrights since 1997. A great experience each time and i would highly recommend them.


----------



## GulfRegulator23 (Oct 10, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

I will wait and reserve my opinion until I pick up my boat. Let's just say that I tried to dot my is and cross my ts, but it didn't help. If my boat does not look absolutely brand new, I'm going to freak, and I'll certainly share my experience with you.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

We have bought a 32 Regulator and a 22 Pathfinder from Ships Chandlier. My experiences have all been positive. Maintenance on the engines for the Reg were done at MidBay because we could access their yard by water. Any issues with the boat itself was addressed promptly by either Ships Chandler folks or a sub for them. As far as the pathfinder, all engine service has been done at Ships Chandler. They have always been very responsive and I would recommend them. My neighbor has bought two mavericks and a regulator from Ships Chandler and has also been happy with them.


----------



## GulfRegulator23 (Oct 10, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Here's the deal. I had engine trouble that led to my console popping up from the deck. I had Peter come over and give me an estimate along with some other cosmetic items that I wanted done. He gave me an estimate of $6,000. I asked him several times to give me a tighter estimate when his guy began to do the work so that I wouldn't get "shocked" if he was off on his initial estimate. I never received another call from him until I called to ask if they had begun work. I asked her to give me a total of the work done so far. The customer service rep said that she would have to total the invoices and would call me back the next day. So she calls the next day and tells me that the total is over $11,000 and she is missing the engine servicing invoice and would have to total that up and get back with me. I was not happy. I voiced my displeasure and she said that she just started and understood my frustration. She said normally that they needed to get an approval signature to begin work, but she didn't know why it was never done.



Anyway, Peter called the next day and told me not to worry that they labor, which totaled over $9,000 was a little high and he'd make an adjustment to that and get back with me. He discounted the deal a total of $1,100 and my final bill was $12,500. An initial estimate of $6,000 total and the labor alone was $8,400. I was none too happy.



I received several emails from Peter 2 weeks later demanding payment or I would incur storage fees. I live about 6 hours from Destin so I told him that it would be another 2 weeks before I could come down and get my boat. He knew where I lived as I explained everything to him from the start. He said that if I paid in full that I could keep my boat there another 2 weeks no problem. I paid in full. His workers assured me that my boat looked brand new.



When I went to pick up my boat on Saturday, Peter was no where to be found. The boat was not in the condition that was described to me. Several items that he said that he would do were not done. Some of the things that he did, thru hull drain that was supposed to be stainless, were not done with the proper materials, the thru hull was plastic. 



To top it all off, they bent my brand new roll on trailer. It still functions, but the frame is noticibly bent; I'm not sure that later it may compromise the strength of it.



Anyway, needless to say, I am not happy with that outfit, and I'm ot sure what my next step should be. Legal council? Letters to Contender, Pathfinder and Regulator. I'll probaly start the letter writing campaign first and see where that takes me. Anyone have another suggestion as to what to do? I do not wish them to steal from another person that may not be able to afford it.



Sincerely,



GulfRegulator23:banghead


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Wish you had posted this email before you started any dealings. I could have given you a ear full. I will not get into it. But, sorry you had to learn the hard way. There are lots of people like you out there.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Sorry for your bad experience and I'msure everyone has hadone in their life from time to time,

regardless of the business.We got our boat from there several years ago and the purchase

went smoothly.A few minor bugs were worked out in the very beginning and Peter was

very attentive,as any good salesman should be.I would buy another boat from there,as my experience

was not a negative one.I hope everything can be resolved rationally and sure it will be.Good luck.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Contact Regulator and an attorney asap. You may even need to contact a maritime attorney. Good luck. Is Galati now the Regulator Dealer in Destin?


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

Peter sold me a great boat, Regulator 26fs at a great price:clap:clap. That was it. He promised a lot more, great service, help getting started fishing, you name it. What I got was a great boat at a great price, part of the issue I'm sure was that I didn't buy any extras, i.e. electronics etc.





When my boat was damaged by Ivan I considered a new one. He had become very greedy and that's the last time I talked with Peter. If you get a fair price on the boat then buy it but don't expect much else.:moon:moon


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

FWIW, went past Ships Chandler today. A great big Contender in the driveway. Peter no longer is a Regulator dealer. Wonder what the story is there!:nonono





Yes it appears that Galiti is the new Regulator dealer in Destin



http://www.galatiyachts.com/brochur...modelid=107127&pmid=107127&reflink=&cid=7311&


----------



## Offshoreangler37 (Apr 29, 2009)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

We bought a pathfinder from Ships Chandler a couple years ago. Nothing was what he said it was going to be. The price kept changing from his original numbers from what we had agreed on. Before we knew it we were no where near the price we started at. 



I don't know if Peter is truly dishonest or has the worst memory of anyone I have ever been around. He doesn't ever seem to remember anything except for his bottom line. If possible I would avoid him at all costs. Find someone else that sells Pathfinder. They are great boats but it isn't worth dealing with Peter. Plenty of good pathfinder dealers down south. It is worth the drive.


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

I have known the Wright family for 25 years and trust me when I say they are very kind and loyal to their customers.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

In my opinion, and that's all I can give, there are only two dealers down here that I trust and Peter is one of them. I did a LOT of research before I bought my last boat (from Ships Chandler) and have nothing but positive things to say about Ships Chandler and the Wrights.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

*RE: This may be posted in the wrong place, but has anyone dealt with Peter Wright at The Ships Chandler - Destin?*

While I've never bought a boat from the Wrights, he was kind enough to help me get some repairs made to my tower. He set me up with a welder and I don't think he made anything off the top. I really appreciated his help and it would weigh heavily on me if I were in the market for a new boat.


----------

